# Just got a new ALLRoad...



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

I just got it... Well I actually pic it up Tues, but it is paid for..
I can not wait to get it home... 
Pics soon..


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (BAXTER)*

Was it a brand-new leftover or CPO? 
Either way, congrats!


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (BAXTER)*

Congrats.......now let the mods begin








what year, motor, and tranny did you get


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (BAXTER)*

This from the kid that ragged on my wagon a week ago.
...now post some pics.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (OLD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD-GTI* »_This from the kid that ragged on my wagon a week ago.
...now post some pics.

I know, Isn't it funny!!
As for motor and tranny..
2.7T with 6-speed... Will have some shots tomorrow!!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (BAXTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BAXTER* »_
I know, Isn't it funny!!
As for motor and tranny..
2.7T with 6-speed... Will have some shots tomorrow!!


that's the only way to do an Allroad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (OLD-GTI)*

bump for some pics craige http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (vr6jetta)*

Will have some pics today!!


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (BAXTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BAXTER* »_Will have some pics today!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (BAXTER)*

very nice I quess you won't need the info on the rocco anymore . pics fool pics


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (blackkaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackkaa* »_very nice I quess you won't need the info on the rocco anymore . pics fool pics









I still want the rocco... Get me info...


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (BAXTER)*

I am going to noho to see the car on thurs with the camera and get all the info for you . It won't be a problem at all . congrats on the Allroad


----------



## boosted cabby (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Just got a new ALLRoad... (blackkaa)*

pics!!!!


----------

